# Swirls on '03 M3



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all, fairly new to machine polishing here, I've done a lot of reading but I wanted to get a thread started anyway.

I bought a 2003 E46 M3 convertible in imola red in January, great car, love it to bits. While the bodywork is straight, it's had a hard life with regards to washing. The swirls are quite bad all over the car.

As I always loved washing my previous cars I wanted a shot at getting rid of the swirls myself so I bought the following as a start:

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/shnmkt.htm

I've used it about 3 or 4 times now to slowly get use to it. Tonight I started on the bonnet with V36 and the white pad to see what impact it had on the swirls. There was a reduction but I wanted to go more aggressive so I went to V34 and the orange pad. This is the result:

Before



After



I'm still not happy with it and wanted to see what products, pads and compounds, would be more effective in removing the swirls.

Also, is it normal to have to use a cloth to remove polish afterwards as I seem to have to every time. Too much polish or not working it for long enough? I only use less than 5 pea size dots on the pad, condition the pad, dab on the panel, use speed 1 to spread, then 3 for a few passes and then straight to 6. The polish never seems to break down completely.

PS sorry the pics are so big!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I've never been impressed with chemical guys compounds...ever. 

I went to megs d300 and have loved it ever since. There has only been 1 car I've done which this didn't work...I then went to m105.


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. Was that with mf pads?


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Ljh1991 said:


> I've never been impressed with chemical guys compounds...ever.
> 
> I went to megs d300 and have loved it ever since. There has only been 1 car I've done which this didn't work...I then went to m105.


I'm not a fan of chemical guys polishes either. I feel there are better polishes out there. I like using Meguars products: Ultimate Compound/Ultimate Polish or M105/M205. M300 with mf pads also works really great.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

scholl do some cracking products and not expensive either as they do seem to last, and there pads also work well, that would be my call. 

nice car by the way.


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

justina3 said:


> scholl do some cracking products and not expensive either as they do seem to last, and there pads also work well, that would be my call.
> 
> nice car by the way.


Any recommendations on products? I've heard good things.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Scholl, s3 gold compound, s17+, s20 one step is good, finishing, s30, s40.


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

Priyaka said:


> I'm not a fan of chemical guys polishes either. I feel there are better polishes out there. I like using Meguars products: Ultimate Compound/Ultimate Polish or M105/M205. M300 with mf pads also works really great.


Thanks Priyaka. BTW I'm from New Jersey too!


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

chongo said:


> Scholl, s3 gold compound, s17+, s20 one step is good, finishing, s30, s40.


I've gone from Menzerna polishes to scholl, s17 and s40 and they are excellent on german paint :thumb:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

ngy said:


> Thanks Priyaka. BTW I'm from New Jersey too!


That's great? What part? I'm from Bergen County (northeast)...


----------



## scuba-phil (Feb 18, 2016)

great car, wish i had the balls to buy one. Always been afraid of the running/maintenance costs


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

salow3 said:


> I've gone from Menzerna polishes to scholl, s17 and s40 and they are excellent on german paint :thumb:


Good shout - I am a big Menzerna fan but I've heard great reports for Scholl on the harder German paint and my S4 seems to be barely touched, by the Menzerna SF400. going to try Scholl in the summer :thumb:


----------



## Dal3D (Jul 13, 2014)

When I had some bird lime on my Imola Red M3, I used a medium cut pad (menzerna) and some 3M Fast cut - came out a treat:

From this:









To this:









I tended to use a finishing menzerna pad along with menzerna finishing compound for the odd mark as it was always kept nice:


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

Priyaka said:


> That's great? What part? I'm from Bergen County (northeast)...


Born in Livingston Essex County but moved to Landing In Roxbury township. Now in in Glasgow Scotland!


----------



## ngy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll be looking into these products. 

Scuba-phil: Do it!! They are great! Best car I've owned by a mile. They are expensive to run and maintain, but for me, as a third car I can justify the costs. Plus the smile factor is immense!


----------

